# Teufel Speakers



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Any one here seen, heard or own Teufel speakers?

The only info I can find is in German and was wondering what the Teufel Theater 8 set was like http://www.teufel.de/de/THXsysteme/s_518.cfm

It is either those or JBL, not decided yet.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Had a look on the Finnish forum for info regarding Teufel, a few hits but no user comments. Try and use Babelfish for translations http://babelfish.altavista.com/ The translations sometimes make no sense whatsoever, though on occasion you may be able to make out something:huh:


----------



## Ghislain (Apr 19, 2006)

There is a detailed review of this set on a very respected German HT site (in german)  
It appeared on the market in 2002 and was tested to be outstanding. 
I have translated their conlusion for you:

Pro: 
Exzellente akustische Homogenität 
Excellent acoustic homogeneity

Überdurchschnittlich voluminöse Surround-Klangkulisse 
Above average and voluminous surround soundstage

Aktiver Subwoofer ermöglicht weit überdurchschnittlichen Bassdruck 
Active subwoofer enables far above average bass pressure

Sehr gelungene Stimmwiedergabe 
Well sucseeded voice reproduction

Hervorragend abgestimmter Hochtonbereich 
Fantasticly tuned treble range

Tadellose Detaileinarbeitung 
Details well taken care of (finishing)

Erstklassige Verarbeitung 
Superbly crafted

Überragendes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis 
Excellent price/performance ratio

Contra:
Sehr großer Subwoofer benötigt viel Platz im Hörraum 
Very large subwoofer requires a lot of space

I can further add that Teufel is a highly regarded german direct selling speaker manufacturer.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Thank you Ghislain, I will probably send for a set to find out what they are like, it is always a problem to audition speakers at home in Australia anyway, so I might as well go for the THX certified system I am after.

If I do not like it, I will sell it on.

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## Ghislain (Apr 19, 2006)

You're welcome!
I have not had the opportunity to listen to their speakers either (as you can only get them through direct sales) but so far I have not come across any negative user reviews (on german boards). If space is not an issue than you'll be all right with these  

I went to a very long speaker selection exercise myself about a year ago. In the end went for Monitor Audio RS8/RSLCR/RSFX and never looked back - great in both HT and hifi reproduction.
I was also happy to have bought a SVS 2039Pci sub which completes the above setup.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Fincave, thanks for the advice, but I tried the babelfish conversion and they are apparently Devil speakers :devil: See below:



> Loudspeaker devil theatre 8
> 
> This impressive system is the first German and world-wide second home cinema set, which - together with another manufacturer - that received THX Ultra 2-Lizenz. Devil is very proud on it which again succeeded it to us to occupy our top place with the development by more-canal public-address systems so clearly.
> 
> ...


Now I have to try them :hail:

Lifes funny


----------

